# What personality type is Skylar Grey?



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

She seems like an introvert, she seems like someone not that into the limelight. She changed her name from Holly Brook to Skylar Grey and she talks about her reason for changing the name. 
She has a really interesting personality.


A few interviews 













This is her live





A couple of her songs 

Invisible 



 Cmon let me ridehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhxPBrxxaqc


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

One of her earlier songs. Giving it up for you


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

bump


----------

